# Weather is grey today



## St Allie (May 21, 2009)

It's absolutely pouring down outside now and we're waking up to frost in the mornings this week. The fire is stoked up and I'm stuck waiting for my wines to clear in the barn so I can bottle and free up some carboys. I could open a bottle of wine and sit in the spa pool ( between rainshowers! ) I suppose..

What's everyone else doing?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2009)

Here in New England it was 30* the other day and 90* today! Like they say here, if you dont like the weather, give it a minute!


----------



## cpfan (May 21, 2009)

Well right now getting prepared to head to bed. It was a beeee-you-tea-full day today. 27C. Cut the front lawn (did the back a couple of days ago).

Shoulda done some wine work, but I just couldn't be bothered. Gotta get to some soon though.

Steve


----------



## Boozehag (May 21, 2009)

Pouring here too Allie and freezing. The audi outside temp thing said it was 1 degree on my way to work this morning. Got the fire going too but on low so its ready for when I get home.

About to crack a bottle of wine!


----------



## St Allie (May 21, 2009)

OOh!

new boozehag pic.. I like it Coll..

yeah I'm going to open a bottle of apple wine.. hitting the spa after I put the chicken in to roast.



Allie


----------



## Boozehag (May 25, 2009)

Thats you and me Allie!


----------



## St Allie (May 25, 2009)

It looks like us too! 

(I can see it now.. I'm sitting down and you're standing up..)

Can you send me a high res pic via email Coll, I want to show the bloke.

Allie


----------



## Boozehag (May 25, 2009)

Are you saying Im short? lol 
Will email that to you now!


----------



## St Allie (Jun 8, 2009)

Bored bored bored...

wanting to make some new wine and all my fermenters are in use

I'd even make beer... I'm so bored..

suppose I better get my paints out then

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 14, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I could open a bottle of wine and sit in the spa pool ( between rainshowers! ) I suppose..
> 
> What's everyone else doing?
> 
> Allie


Allie, why in the world would you worry about showers in the spa?! Hot water, cold droplets falling...oh, my. The best day we had in the spa last fall was when it was snowing huge flakes and the air temperature was +18 F!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2009)

Raining here all day long. Probably good anyway as I would have done yard work but stayed inside and rested my back instead. I did manage to bottle a batch of wine though with my new auto filler hooked up to my electric pump which worked very nice.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 14, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Allie, why in the world would you worry about showers in the spa?! Hot water, cold droplets falling...oh, my. The best day we had in the spa last fall was when it was snowing huge flakes and the air temperature was +18 F!



hehhe P.. I posted that in june...way before you became a member..

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 14, 2009)

St Allie said:


> hehhe P.. I posted that in june...way before you bacame a member..
> 
> Allie



Yeah, I saw that as I hit "enter". Have no idea how it popped up as a current thread. The question still stands, though...hehehe. I love "tubbing" in the rain.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to love chilling in the dead of winter in my hot tub which was outside on my deck under the stars. I kept it at 104* so even when it was 0* out Id get out and sit out and cool down for about 5 minutes before going back inside the house.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I miss mine. It died an untimely death....


----------



## St Allie (Nov 16, 2009)

I have an american brand one ( the best brand on the market here).. it's set at 38.5C

(I bet I get extra points for that comment)

Allie


----------

